# June sightings out the living room window.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hen with 3 chicks, several sightings.







Black face mom with her fawn. Note the gray spot on her hip.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No name Mama with her babies.





Black face mom brings her baby just about every day at dinner time or at supper time.





the twins.





Supper time YUM.



The heron. I need to do some trimming on the creek bank.



 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I venture that you see these because you have reduced your yote population to a manageable level

I seem to kick up a little bunny about every time I pass a bush or bunch of hostas 
I know it is because I fixed the feral cat issue


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

tree frog on my daughters arm


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No we see them because of the creek and this being a safe travel corridor from the bigger woods in back of us and the farm fields with corn and beans to feed on and the bigger woods across the road.
We saw this tuff even back in the 1980's before the coyotes hit this area.

 Al


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos!!! We were watching "deerivision" this weekend, while we camped at a National Forest campground. Had two fawns within 30 feet of us. Several does within 100 feet. Great time! Even had the dogs with us, and they alerted by ears/looks, but stayed quiet.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have does that allow me and the dog to walk with in 10 feet of them. Last spring we even had one that walked the paths with us till she went and had her fawn.

 Al


----------

